# My Christmas Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here is my Christmas album I promised featuring a better version of the single, "Snowfall", and my own arrangement of Roldolph. Enjoy!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iy7p880dktaeqzw/AAC29cxjrRO-gDz8xjjltyL1a?dl=0


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captain sir, it wont play for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Captain sir, it wont play for me.


I wonder why...it should work?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing to hear over here either .


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I wonder why...it should work?


I think you may have to be a member of dropbox.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I think you may have to be a member of dropbox.


I can live without, but thank you for the reply. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't think you have to be a member..


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Works for me. I found your Rudolph humorous. Now it's stuck in my head...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> Works for me. I found your Rudolph humorous. Now it's stuck in my head...


It is fun!   So funky.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really like funky rhythms like that.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really like funky rhythms like that.


It reminded me of your piece Gogh which also plays around with funky rhythms. You definitely have your own style. 

Can we open this topic up to other composers who have Christmas to post?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> It reminded me of your piece Gogh which also plays around with funky rhythms. You definitely have your own style.
> 
> Can we open this topic up to other composers who have Christmas to post?


1. I actually just listened to Gough and made the same conclusion. 
2. Ya, open it up to other x-mas works!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> 1. I actually just listened to Gough and made the same conclusion.
> 2. Ya, open it up to other x-mas works!


Cool, sound like fun! Here's a carol of the bells I did. It's sort of a mashup with Liszt's La Campanella.






I'll post a Christmas work each week between now and Christmas. :guitar:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Btw Captain at first glance I thought your song was called Satan not satin... :devil: :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> Cool, sound like fun! Here's a carol of the bells I did. It's sort of a mashup with Liszt's La Campanella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Your sound is very professional and much more intricate than anything I will ever compose! :tiphat:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's fantastic! Your sound is very professional and much more intricate than anything I will ever compose! :tiphat:


Hey you've mastered funky rhythms in ways that don't come natural to me. You be you, captain!


----------

